

Apple Doctored iPad Star Trek Image - MikeCapone
http://i.imgur.com/huWri.jpg

======
lleger
For the life of me I can't figure out why this is a big deal. Every marketing
department uses doctored images in their promotions. It's a fact of
consumerism. But it doesn't matter — really. That single image, no matter how
embellished, didn't sell any iPads. The iPad sold itself.

~~~
hga
It's a doctored image about ... image quality. That goes a bit deeper.

~~~
lleger
A doctored image about any aspect is still a doctored image — the same
principles apply.

But still: it doesn't matter. Consumers aren't buying products based upon a
photo. With the iPad, they've either already decided they want one or went
into the store and saw it for themselves and then decided. This one picture
really doesn't matter.

Why is Apple the only company being called out? If anyone — besides Apple-
haters — really cared about this, image doctoring wouldn't be such a pervasive
technique used in all forms of marketing. Other companies would be the focus,
too — Apple isn't alone here.

This has nothing to do with image doctoring and everything to do with Apple.

~~~
blueben
Or, perhaps, it's about a culture where little lies and cheats like this are
accepted as "no big deal".

------
glhaynes
The sight of those two almost-imperceptibly-different images makes me want to
throw down my iPad in disgust.

~~~
Natsu
Imperceptible? If it showed what it'd actually show, you'd either be missing
half of Spock's head (zoom), or it'd be letterboxed.

But I agree that they did do a good job of editing the image for the promo.

------
boltofblue
Lots of companies adjust the truth in promotions?

When was the last time you saw a shampoo commercial with real unaltered hair
in it?

Do you think Nokia shows the download delays in their ads?

Do you think Sony show an actual tv display in their ads? Is it not easier to
overlay a perfect picture onto the screen in post production?

Are McDonalds burgers really perfectly round and tidy?

------
delackner
With some very heavy number crunching, instead of just cropping, you could
have nonlinear stretching of low-detail parts of the image. This would totally
compromise the directorial vision, but so does 4x3 cropping.

------
bradleyland
Guess what, the burger in that Wendy's commercial isn't edible either. I'm
sorry, but this just isn't that big of a deal.

~~~
blueben
Arbys beef cheddar sandwiches can never be served as they appear in
advertisements. Photos of the sandwich slow plentiful cheese dripping out of
the side, while cheese on the real sandwiches is doled out in small carefully
measured dollops incapable of covering the entire sandwich.

Maybe this isn't a "big deal". Maybe it doesn't technically hurt anyone. But
it's still a lie and I won't want a culture which turns a blind eye to small
transgressions.

------
jedsmith
Wow, that went from "here's an interesting thing about the iPad
advertisements" to "HOLY SHIT SOAPBOX" very quickly.

------
robotron
I would probably be considered an iPad hater, but have to say that this
"article" is complete rubbish. Come on...

~~~
blueben
Is there something factually incorrect about it, or do you simply dislike what
it implies?

------
gregn
they just keep on coming.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I don't doubt the iPad's capabilities, but I still dislike false advertising
(of course they will claim that the image is not real just like all the camera
ads on TV, "not actual images from in the camera")

~~~
ramy_d
Are they too good for disclaimers?

------
Bud
This is the clumsiest attempt at a debunking that I've seen in a long time.
The guy can't even design a webpage that is readable, let alone prove his
point.

It's also hilarious to assert that Apple needs to do this to sell the iPad. It
sells itself. And not because of some photo of Mr. Spock.

